# R15 and Harmony remotes: REPLAY and ADVANCE buttons



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the R15 defined on my Harmony 880, and the predefined buttons all work fine. However, the REPLAY and ADVANCE commands on the RC23 are not listed as being predefined by Harmony.

It turns out that the SKIPBACKWARD function provided by Harmony is the same as the REPLAY command. However, I did not find a function that worked the same as ADVANCE. Somewhat naively I assumed that SKIPFORWARD might work like ADVANCE, but SKIPFORWARD is just the same as FASTFORWARD. 

In the end I just "learned" this command from the RC23, but I find it curious that Harmony does not list REPLAY and ADVANCE among the predefined commands. Any ideas why Harmony might have excluded these commands from their database? Perhaps it is just an oversight....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Just out of cusiousity can you setup macros on some of these remotes? If you can then you could possibly mimic 30 Second skip, figure out how fast the thing goes in FF set the remote to FF for X seconds then hit Play automatically.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Just out of cusiousity can you setup macros on some of these remotes? If you can then you could possibly mimic 30 Second skip, figure out how fast the thing goes in FF set the remote to FF for X seconds then hit Play automatically.


Not on the Harmony remotes, but I suspect that this is possible for other brands.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

zortapa said:


> Not on the Harmony remotes, but I suspect that this is possible for other brands.


Oh well was just a thought


----------

